# Any quiet buildings in the Marina?



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

Our lease is up at the end of November and am thinking about moving to the Marina. But I can't stand construction noise all day! Are there any buildings in the Marina that are actually quiet without trucks beeping, hammering, etc going on all day? I'll be grateful for any suggestions!

Quite apartments are a rarity in Dubai I know, but hope springs eternal....


----------



## Dubai 2106 (Jan 22, 2010)

Try Dreams tower..


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You might find the quieter buildings towards the end of the Marina. The whole place looks like a massive construction zone to me though. The same can be said about the rest of Dubai, I know.
Have you tried Jumeirah Lake Towers or even the Tecom area? There are some nice apartment buildings coming up.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are lots of quiet areas in Dubai, so why not move away from The Marina if it is so noisy?
-


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> There are lots of quiet areas in Dubai, so why not move away from The Marina if it is so noisy?
> -


I don't currently live there. Where I am now is noisy, so I wondered if there were quiet areas in the Marina. But if not, I'll look elsewhere


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> You might find the quieter buildings towards the end of the Marina. The whole place looks like a massive construction zone to me though. The same can be said about the rest of Dubai, I know.
> Have you tried Jumeirah Lake Towers or even the Tecom area? There are some nice apartment buildings coming up.


Thanks Pammy! Where is Jumeira Lake Towers?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

Dubai 2106 said:


> Try Dreams tower..


thanks much, will check it out Or are you being facetious - Dreams tower in that I'm dreaming I'll find a quiet building?


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

There are plenty of towers away from construction in the Marina. The original Phase One for example, the beach side of JBR, around the area where Marina Mansions is etc etc. Just have a drive around and you'll see plenty of choices.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

nola said:


> Thanks Pammy! Where is Jumeira Lake Towers?


JLT are opposite Dubai Marina on the other side of Sheikh Zayed Road. There are still buildings being developed etc but some nice apartments.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

A quiet place in Dubai... away from construction...  

...Also be aware that it can depends which side of the building you are on..  I looked at one in JLT in a new building and it looked out over the Lakes so the noise was far less than what you could hear on the 'construction' side of the building.. 

Just a thought...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

nola said:


> thanks much, will check it out Or are you being facetious - Dreams tower in that I'm dreaming I'll find a quiet building?


Dreams Tower actually exists but a more appropriate name would be "Nightmare Tower". By far, one of the worst buildings in the Marina - poorly built and the design is atrocious! The architect who designed it should never be allowed to work again!!!

Have you tried The Greens? I used to be in the Marina and moved to get away from the construction. My new apartment in The Greens overlooks the golf course and provides me with nothing but peace, quiet & serenity! By far, the best location I've lived in whilst being in the UAE and the apartments are of a much higher quality than all my previous apartments.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the input! I'm getting a bit turned off the Marina, the only reason I thought of looking there is because it's so close to Internet City & Knowledge Village. Good idea about the Greens, that could be a possibility


----------



## terf (Apr 21, 2010)

We live in the Original 6 towers in the marina and it's absolutely lovely and quiet. I'm definitely a stickler for noise and our place has been great. You do pay for the privilege of course - also told by the concierge it's a 100% occupancy in our tower.


----------



## wdhurt (Sep 11, 2010)

if you want a really well fitted building that's quiet, take a look at marina promenade. it's an emaar property and the buildings on the south end of the property are pretty isolated from any construction noise. i live on the 9th floor of the aurora tower facing the marina/entrance to our building and i have never heard construction noise. plus, it's by far the nicest building i saw in the marina.


----------



## Nicole101982 (Nov 24, 2008)

JLT is a great choice for location & quietness. There are a lot that have just been completed with zero construction around them. Prices are very reasonable as well, I have seen studios start at 35,000 and furnished one beds for 65,000. Try armada towers (3 buildings) just opened last month.

Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks all for your help! I'll check out some of the buildings mentioned


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

My friend lives at the marina tridentscape (about 5 mins walk from the metro station) and its quiet.. possibly coz she lives quite high up (22nd floor)


----------

